# Downgrading to OP/M2



## -Joseph (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi!
Coming back to bld after years of not cubing. I avg a really embarrassing 10min per solve (~3min memo).

I'd like to know your opinion on what method do I stick to, currently I use full commutators, but I come up with the algs on the spot and end up with non speed optimal algorithms and my execution is really slow. 

So do you think downgrading to something like OP/M2 and come back to 3-style when I'm averaging X time would be beneficial or do I stick with the comms?
Also what X do you think is a good time to switch. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 8, 2018)

You should definitely switch back to M2/OP. I think the general consensus is that you should switch when your execution is the biggest thing holding you back, and you have no pauses.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 8, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> You should definitely switch back to M2/OP. I think the general consensus is that you should switch when your execution is the biggest thing holding you back, and you have no pauses.



I disagree. There's not much of a purpose to switching to a worse method with less potential when you already know a more advanced method. Keep working on 3-style; you'll get faster eventually, and any walls you hit speed-wise will be at faster times than the walls you would hit with M2/OP.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 8, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> I disagree. There's not much of a purpose to switching to a worse method with less potential when you already know a more advanced method. Keep working on 3-style; you'll get faster eventually, and any walls you hit speed-wise will be at faster times than the walls you would hit with M2/OP.


Maybe. The way I was looking at it was from my experiences, where I decided to learn optimal BH corners with M2 about a year after the last time I had blindsolved something. I finally realized I was being super dumb, and switched to OP. I was instantly faster, and was having a lot more fun. I understand the case might be different here, but I still think it'd be better to switch to M2/OP until he's reasonably fast. I am by no means an expert, though.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 8, 2018)

I would learn good commutators instead. Depending on your buffers, there's plenty of great lists out there.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 8, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> I disagree. There's not much of a purpose to switching to a worse method with less potential when you already know a more advanced method. Keep working on 3-style; you'll get faster eventually, and any walls you hit speed-wise will be at faster times than the walls you would hit with M2/OP.


I agree, but on one hand 3 style corners might be better approached differently.

If -Joseph had the end goal of using full speed optimal 3 style corners, a better approach to it might be to stick with M2/OP and begin integrating the good comms he knows as he learns/already knows good ones for the case. This could save him more time in the long run as he is getting the bad habits (bad comms) out of the way straight up and only using good comms.

However if he was just looking for some short term speed then obviously he should do as you say and keep at what he was doing.


----------



## -Joseph (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks to everyone. I think I'll switch back to OP/M2 and start to learn good comms by groups to add them to my solves.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2018)

Do not visit M2/OP at any costs. Instead try and get the hang of commutators.


----------

